

Calepin is shutting its doors in 90 days - leeohsheeus
https://twitter.com/#!/calepinapp/status/192335906479415296

======
debacle
I haven't heard of this service, and I'm not sure if there's any wonder why:

They state "Because Calepin Does All the Hard Work for You," but:

* Calepin currently has no plans for custom themes.

* Every post must have “Date” and “Title” in the metadata, formatted correctly.

* Calepin also skips ANYTHING that is not UTF-8 encoded.

* In the future, expect Calepin to become a paid service with a free trial or limited account.

One of the biggest things I've ever learned from my colleagues is that you
need to know who you're serving. It seems like Calepin is targeting people
who:

1\. Know enough about markup to use markdown.

2\. Care enough about their content to want full control over it.

3\. Know what the heck UTF-8 is.

4\. Understand what 'metadata' is.

There are a lot of people out there like that. Unfortunately, they're all
smart enough to whip up something like Calepin within a half an hour or so, or
longer if they want customization (which Calepin doesn't provide).

In short, there's absolutely no market for this tool.

------
paulhauggis
An interesting concept and a nice design. But, I don't see a business here.

